# I Just Had



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was reading through a welcome and came to Hootbob's welcome. Now, just imagine a newbie joining up without having had any time to read through some of the forum. Here they are, just returning from the dealer, sitting down at the computer to research Outbacks and stumbling upon us - so what do they do? They join the forum. Then they get a welcome with Don popping out of a coffin. What must go through their minds?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I was reading through a welcome and came to Hootbob's welcome. Now, just imagine a newbie joining up without having had any time to read through some of the forum. Here they are, just returning from the dealer, sitting down at the computer to research Outbacks and stumbling upon us - so what do they do? They join the forum. Then they get a welcome with Don popping out of a coffin. What must go through their minds?


Guess we're back to "cult" status now, aren't we?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Pass the cool-aid please









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So Silly!

I'll take a sip of that Kool-aid if you don't mind


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ahhh Don is dieing to meet you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It's like a mini test for them. IF htey can get past that, then we're ok with keep'n them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's like a mini test for them. IF htey can get past that, then we're ok with keep'n them.










Of Course!







Don just always knows the right thing, doesn't he?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Scott you make a good point. Maybe we shouldn't tell the newbies that he sleeps in that during the day







They'll be afraid to join us at a rally.









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Scott you make a good point. Maybe we shouldn't tell the newbies that he sleeps in that during the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami
Sleep in it only when I'm on break









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don is really in-to his work







and not a customer for a very very long time

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Newbies: be afraid, be VERY afraid....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't think it was a coffin!
I thought it was a box to store the TATTOO in!


----------

